# I'm SO Excited



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I got my sewing nook put back together in the dining room tonight! We had everything moved so we could shampoo carpet. I haven't done any sewing since way before cherokee was born, so at LEAST 6 weeks. I'm gonna try for a little sew time tomorrow :dance: Just a little because I have to get my chicken yard fenced in and the door framed out. It inly took me a week and a half to get the darn yard framed out. No thanks to Cherokee, LOL.

Heidi


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wooohooo Horsemom! It will be great to sew again... sometimes it takes me weeks to find time.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Good for you girl! I know it will be nice to get some sewing time in! I used to work in the garden with a baby in the backpack! Oh the good ole days! SHEWY....makes me tired just to think about it! LOL!


----------



## Rory (Mar 12, 2007)

HorseMom said:


> It inly took me a week and a half to get the darn yard framed out. No thanks to Cherokee, LOL.
> 
> Heidi


Same problem! 

This helps, though. I have an old style metal and plastic baby swing with the side hand crank. Abby loves it in there and watches me mow or garden or whatever. I can usually get about 45mins worth of stuff done at a time and she's up off the ground away from ticks, pets, curious chickens, and her rough-housing older brother. And a drop of geranium oil on her hat and sleeper keeps the mosquitoes away.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Rory said:


> Same problem!
> 
> This helps, though. I have an old style metal and plastic baby swing with the side hand crank. Abby loves it in there and watches me mow or garden or whatever. I can usually get about 45mins worth of stuff done at a time and she's up off the ground away from ticks, pets, curious chickens, and her rough-housing older brother. And a drop of geranium oil on her hat and sleeper keeps the mosquitoes away.


I take her out in her stroller and she's facinated by the sky for a little bit, but then she realizes she isn't being help :shrug: Thanks for the tip on the geranium oil, what type of store carries it? 

So far I've only got some fabric washed and ironed :baby04: For some silly reason she doesn't like laying in her playpen but her crib is fine until she realizes she's alone :shrug: I'm going to an auction tomorrow so my mom is coming to watch her, at least I'll have a little freedom!

Heidi


----------

